# Making Bait...well maybe



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Jimmy Schutt sent me some beaver tail last fall. I used it to make some call lure last week.

I mixed it with some chopped up red squirrel bone, hair , meat (road kill in front of the house) , some ground beef bones (I grab them on the prairie, most still have morow inside) I then added added 1/2 ounce of tainted coyote urine and 25 drops of cummin.

I sat it in the sun for a week. Then I added some corn flakes to make a paste. The added a lid of Morton Curing Salt to stop the bacteria,

Yesterday was the test with Sir Harry Winston. I buried about a teaspoon in the middle of the yard and walked Winston to the garden to see if he would find it. Bingo!! it was like a magnet to his nose, he didn't try to dig it up, but instead he glued his nose to the ground and then raised his head and pee'd on it.

Good enough for me, if yote does the same its mine. Of course it wont be burried it will be wiped on a stick about three feet in the air.

Jimmy your tail didn't yield allot, just a pint, But I think it will be a winner.

Thankyou!

Larry


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

cool stuff larry I am thinking about making some predator bait also I have most of the meat off 5 muskrats and some raccoon meat also I hope to get a few wood chucks this summer also I may need to pick your brain


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm not sure his brain would make good bait !


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

That stuff sounds like my brothers, ex-wife's cook'in.lol.

awprint:


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm a clutz.....I dropped the bait jar in the garage last evening, .I scooped it up and now its in a plastic peanut butter jar.

Luck was with me however....we got a 1 inch rain burst this AM early .Thae took care of what I rinsed from the garage floor.onto the driveway,

Guess this will be the first bait I have ever used with bits of glass in it. .


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The sparkle will attract them.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

TheDuckMaster said:


> I'm a clutz.....I dropped the bait jar in the garage last evening, .I scooped it up and now its in a plastic peanut butter jar.
> 
> Luck was with me however....we got a 1 inch rain burst this AM early .Thae took care of what I rinsed from the garage floor.onto the driveway,
> 
> Guess this will be the first bait I have ever used with bits of glass in it. .


I kinda got a chuckle out of this til it happened to me yesterday . I had a one gallon plastic jar with 3 tails and about half full of juice in back of my truck to spread at a couple bait sites . Got home and top had come loose and leaked about a cup into truck box . Well the 3 five gallon buckets of hot water I poured in to try and wash it out didnt even touch it so I just got back from spending $10 { probably $5 U.S.} to try and clean it up . .. I FEEL YOUR PAIN NOW BRO ..LOL .


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

C2C- in all of my ignorance I didn't realize I can buy empty ketchup bottles. I transferred my lur into those without trimming the ends. When I am ready I'm ready to use Ill trim the ends and plug with a stick

For chunk baits I found these 1 pint freezer jars at bed bath and beyond when helping our granddaughter buy he supplies for college.

https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/store/product/ball-reg-3-pack-8-oz-plastic-freezer-jars/1040118154?skuId=40118154&mcid=PS_googlepla_nonbrand_kitchenelectrics_&adpos=1o6&creative=43742642989&device=c&matchtype=&network=g&product_id=40118154&gclid=COSJsuij3dACFQIDaQod4DAJzg


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Back in the day I got some lure from an old time trapper that was fermented fish and what ever else he put in the jar throughout the summer, do not spill any of it on anything as you won't get the smell out, Hmmmm!, had it in a pint jar wrapped in cloth, well sure enough, I managed to break it in the 74 Landcruiser, many bottle's of pine sol and other cleaners later, I still couldn't get the smell out( all right if you didn't use the heater and the windows down, had to strip the liner's etc. out, 7 months later it was a bit better. Live and Learn.


----------

